# Little floaty bits



## tannerman1 (Apr 14, 2016)

I have my very first carboy of skeeter pee which has been transferred, degassed and sparkolloid added 5 days ago. When I racked it to the second carboy I added 5 campden tablets and some potassium sorbate. It has cleared very nicely but I had what looked like might be lemon pulp floating on the top in thin patches. So tonight I racked it again but I'm not sure if I need to add the campden tablets again as I just did the five days ago.
Any thoughts?


----------



## Julie (Apr 15, 2016)

no you don't need to add more campden at this point.


----------



## tannerman1 (May 18, 2016)

Just a little follow up on the first batch of Skeeter Pee. Got it all finished and bottled. While it was being made the wife said it looked disgusting and there was "no way that she'd be drinking it". Yea well she seems to have got past that because she sure likes the finished results. I better get another batch going the way it seems to be disappearing (haha).
I highly recommend trying a batch of Skeeter Pee to anyone who has not yet made a batch.


----------



## Julie (May 18, 2016)

I tell people there are three ways to drink SP, all there has to be in a wine glass. 1. chilled 2. crushed ice with a slice of lemon 3. Wine a rita - salt rim, crushed ice, and a slice of lemon.


----------



## Spikedlemon (May 18, 2016)

Julie said:


> I tell people there are three ways to drink SP, all there has to be in a wine glass. 1. chilled 2. crushed ice with a slice of lemon 3. Wine a rita - salt rim, crushed ice, and a slice of lemon.



Add to that: 4. With frozen raspberries and 5. Mixed w OJ (for a tart OJ)


----------



## jmarx (May 18, 2016)

SP with a shot of bourbon over ice is pretty nice in a hot day


----------



## ffemt128 (May 19, 2016)

Julie said:


> I tell people there are three ways to drink SP, all there has to be in a wine glass. 1. chilled 2. crushed ice with a slice of lemon 3. Wine a rita - salt rim, crushed ice, and a slice of lemon.


 
It's also real good with a shot of PAMA in it. PAMA is pomegranate liqueur.

I'll be bottling 12 gallons hopefully before Memorial Day. I'll bottle a case of beer bottles and the rest in wine bottles.


----------

